# Dunk of the Year



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Any questions?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

That is a good dunk, but i would have to go with the one Hakim Warrick made a couple of weeks ago, where he jumped from about 5 feet away from the basket with both feet planted on the ground and stuffed it in......


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That brings back memories of Vince Carter. Hands down, best of the year.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

That will probably be the dunk of the year in basketball, both NBA and NCAA. The Warrick one was barely a dunk.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't knock the Warrick one, it was pretty impressive. Just not sure it's the same as jumping completely over someone for sheer shock value.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Nasty.  

That's the best dunk of the millenium.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

wth i was watching espn and they never showed this?? is that etimov? think his ego is crushed forever?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Damn Impressive, but ....... Offensive foul.

Didn't realize you could just push a guy's head away without a foul.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

That's Engin Atsur he dunked on.

And there's no way a ref is going to call a foul on a play like that. He was probably trying to find his whistle that fell out of his open mouth.

Muhammed followed that up the next trip down with an up and under move from the left baseline where he went under the hoop and dunked it from the far side. If it wasn't for the dunk over Atsur, that would have been #1 on Sportscenter. Absolutely jaw dropping back to back plays.


----------



## richyrich006 (Dec 26, 2004)

r u people joking? dunk of the year for NBA and NCAA? First of all, the guy moved his head when he dunked over him. Second of all, it doesn't even compare to carter's dunk. People who watch the NCAA thinks this is the mecca of basketball when this is a bunch of amateurs who can't shoot freethrows or 2 ft jumpers and instead have to settle for millions of turnovers


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

richyrich006 said:


> People who watch the NCAA thinks this is the mecca of basketball when this is a bunch of amateurs who can't shoot freethrows or 2 ft jumpers and instead have to settle for millions of turnovers


Congrats on wasting your valuable time on an NCAA message board then.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

> r u people joking? dunk of the year for NBA and NCAA? First of all, the guy moved his head when he dunked over him. Second of all, it doesn't even compare to carter's dunk.


he moved his head so his face wouldn't be buried in isma'il muhammad's crotch... that is a very impressive dunk. it might not be as great as vince's, simply because he was playing in the olympics, and the guy he dunked on was 7 feet tall... this guy is only about 6'3'' but you can't deny the fact of it being a great dunk... i would love to have that kind of athletic ability.

here is a video of vince's memorable dunk
vinsanity


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Congrats on wasting your valuable time on an NCAA message board then.


 :laugh: :laugh: Touche.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TheChampion said:


> he moved his head so his face wouldn't be buried in isma'il muhammad's crotch... that is a very impressive dunk. it might not be as great as vince's, simply because he was playing in the olympics, and the guy he dunked on was 7 feet tall... this guy is only about 6'3'' but you can't deny the fact of it being a great dunk... i would love to have that kind of athletic ability.
> 
> here is a video of vince's memorable dunk
> vinsanity



I believe that the player is Will Bynum not Isma'il Muhammad


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

Ghost said:


> I believe that the player is Will Bynum not Isma'il Muhammad


no, its muhammed... he is number 2, bynum is 11... bynum has crazy hops for a little guy but i don't think he could pull that one off... the picture isn't very good but i'm 100% positive it is isma'il muhammed


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

It's Muhammed. Bynum is a tremendous dunker, especially for his height, but I'm not sure he could pull that off.


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Damn Impressive, but ....... Offensive foul.
> 
> Didn't realize you could just push a guy's head away without a foul.


I remember saying the same thing about Carter's dunk. He clearly put his hand on the defender's head and pushed down, but it's an amazing play nonetheless.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

richyrich006 said:


> r u people joking? dunk of the year for NBA and NCAA? First of all, the guy moved his head when he dunked over him. Second of all, it doesn't even compare to carter's dunk. People who watch the NCAA thinks this is the mecca of basketball when this is a bunch of amateurs who can't shoot freethrows or 2 ft jumpers and instead have to settle for millions of turnovers


I dont know what to say but:

TERRIBLE POST OF THE YEAR


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Its dunk of the year for this year only(or perhaps quite a few other years), no way in hell it beats vince carters dunk, i beleive vince jumped from farther away, AND 7'2>6'3?Atsur

oh the vid makes it look like bynum


----------

